# 10K H7 HID Bulb Kit



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

H7 HID 10k Bulb Kit

H7 Bulb With Wiring Harness to tap into your factory harness...











I cut the Rubber Cupling off and took the other wires off...










Factory Housing










I took a drill with just regular drill bit and took the tabs off...Make sure you make a even circle when doing this ...keep test fitting every few secs....the bulb should fit snug..










Before you inster the bulb add a little silicone around the bulb plug...










Insert the bulb ...then add silicone around bulb/housing.... then let it sit in the sun for atleast 30-45min











If you have anyquestion feel free to contact me...

Finished product 10k H7 bulb HID kit











AND YES MY FOUR WHEELER IS A LEANING A LITTLE BIT B/C THERE IS A HOLE RIGHT OUT SIDE OF MY SEHD FROM DRIVING UP INTO THE SHED...ONLY WAY TO GO BACK TO FACTORY IS BUYING NEW HEADLIGHT HOUSINGS


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good lord, I think you need more speakers!! The lights came out awesome looking!!
Ohh yeah, which kit did you end up using?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

those look great im guessing it would work the same way for the light in the mid rite


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

How much you spent and part numbers would complete this thread. IMO. Oh and does the the speaker system have a pa?


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow those are blue. Good job.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Very nice job.. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

does this tutorial work for all the hid kits? and how bad does it drain your battery?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!

^Polaris, It's not the same for all kits.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good!!


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

Im guessing you didnt use the ballast with the hids? You just hard-wired the bulbs to your factory bulb harness?


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Wait, so is it a plug straight in kind of deal or did you have to like solder it in?


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys...sorry for the delayed response... but i tapped into the factory headlight wires... the blue wire is for high beams you just have that cap that one off unless you are running a hi/lo HID kit and then there is a green and white wire i cant remember which one is ground and positive ...but you can use a test light to find out...and YES i did use the ballast you have to use them or the lights wont work... and i did not need a relay wiring harness for this kit...... i use a 10k H7 bulb HID kit... and it does not drain my battery at all...and no i dont have a PA on this system...


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> How much you spent and part numbers would complete this thread. IMO. Oh and does the the speaker system have a pa?


I spent $37 shipped on ebay for the HID kit and some silicone FTW


----------



## stilltippin863 (Jun 15, 2010)

joemel said:


> those look great im guessing it would work the same way for the light in the mid rite


 

correct ....you would just have to put a toggle on them unless you just wanted them on with your headlights...


----------

